# ¿ Cómo reparar transformador para neon ???



## DVID451 (Jun 27, 2013)

*que tal a todos el dia de hoy traigo un problema sobre un transformador para anuncios de gas neon y me gustaria saber como solucionarlo::
el problema es el siguiente---- tengo un transformador de 15kv el cual lo utilizo para un anuncio de gas neon pero un dia que lo encendi de inmediato se apago rapidamente lo desconecte y lo senti para ver si no se habia calentado o algo por el estilo y resulta que no y cuando cortocircuiteo los dos polos del transformador el arco electrico que se producia ya no lo produce solo genera una diminuta chispita.
como puedo resolver este problema??? ...*


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 27, 2013)

creo que si se quemo, debes pensar en rebobinarlo, o cambiarlo por uno nuevo


----------

